# Tried something different



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Added diamond plate to the front and back rack for a flat surface; aluminum skid plate to replace plastic skids underneath; will finish the swingarm skidplate tomorrow. Like it or not like it ??


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

looks good,,,smooth move putting that rubber hose around the edges may save a knuckle or few


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks. Yea, had to put something on the edges. Didn't want my dogs getting cut when they ride. I used some split trim stuff from autozone.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

The dogs will enjoy the solid rack to stand on,I had a drop basket on my old foreman and the dogs loved to ride in that thing.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

The dogs are the main reason for doing it. I was always afraid they would hang a leg between the bars when jumping down; also my chainsaw and other small items never seemed to sit right on the racks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good! Just need you some eye's for bungee's!


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> looks really good! Just need you some eye's for bungee's!


Still thinking about that. Gotta mount up my summer riding setup with the ice chest and backrest; also trying to figure out what I can do for storage besides the ammo cans.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i used to use a pipe with a threaded cap on it... worked really well.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

As far as tie down points go, something like this would work good.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, that kinda what I had in mind. Gonna look at them next time I go into town.


----------

